# My thyroid again ???



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello guys,
First, let me thank you for the support I have always gotten from you. Tomorrow, I will have my lab results but I want to post it. I have been taking Methimazole for months ( low dose 2.5 mg a day ) to control or help a "subclinical" hyper condition. My TSH has never come back to normal but Free T3 and T4 were in range, in spite of a very low TSH. This situation is hard because I still feel bad and don't find the way to end with it. Since my condition is subclinic, Drs don't want to prescribe anti-thyroid medications. I have had IBS symptoms that have never stopped since this happened to me. I have LOUD bowel sounds and feel like my stomach don't rest. Otherwise, I don't feel hot, have normal blood pression, etc 
Please, If you want wait until tomorrow that I be able to post my results to give me your opinion.
Thanks,
Jorge.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Jorge! please do post all three levels with Labs reference range.

Hang in there!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Hello guys,
> First, let me thank you for the support I have always gotten from you. Tomorrow, I will have my lab results but I want to post it. I have been taking Methimazole for months ( low dose 2.5 mg a day ) to control or help a "subclinical" hyper condition. My TSH has never come back to normal but Free T3 and T4 were in range, in spite of a very low TSH. This situation is hard because I still feel bad and don't find the way to end with it. Since my condition is subclinic, Drs don't want to prescribe anti-thyroid medications. I have had IBS symptoms that have never stopped since this happened to me. I have LOUD bowel sounds and feel like my stomach don't rest. Otherwise, I don't feel hot, have normal blood pression, etc
> Please, If you want wait until tomorrow that I be able to post my results to give me your opinion.
> Thanks,
> Jorge.


Hey there, Jorge! We are happy to see you and will look at those labs and ranges tomorrow!


----------



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Andros said:


> Hey there, Jorge! We are happy to see you and will look at those labs and ranges tomorrow!


Here we go !!!!
TSH 0.71 0.40 - 4.50
T4 total 9.6 4.5 - 12.5
Free T4 3.4 1.4 - 3.8
T3 Uptake 35 22 - 35 %


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Here we go !!!!
> TSH 0.71 0.40 - 4.50
> T4 total 9.6 4.5 - 12.5
> Free T4 3.4 1.4 - 3.8
> T3 Uptake 35 22 - 35 %


Based on these labs w/low TSH and high FT4, you must be symptomatic for hyperthyroid. Too bad the doc did not do the Free T3.

However; once in a blue moon the T3 uptake is a handy test and in your case this is true.

You can read about the T3 Uptake test here. http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml#T3

You are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay undermedicated and on the long haul, this is going to cause damage to your heart and other bodily organs. If it is possible, I think you would do well to find a better doctor and also get that TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) which would confirm hyperthyroid if any TSI is present.


----------

